# Looking for Halloween submissions for new magazine...



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm publishing a new bi-monthly Halloween magazine (issue one is already in print) and I'm looking for fun content from true Halloween folks. Looking for Articles, memories, how-to's, pictures, art, poems, walk-through details...the more pics the better. At this time, I'm just about breaking even on every copy sold, so I'm honestly just doing it as a labor of love, meaning there isn't much by way of compensation other than being published in a cool, funky little Halloween rag. If you have anything you might want to submit for publication, please send to: [email protected]

THANKS ALL!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds cool. If you don't mind, what is it called? You came to the right place to ask for submissives *er* submissions, that is for sure


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't have anything to submit right now but I sure would like to get a copy of your magazine!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

It's called "Halloween Machine". At the moment it's black and white with color covers; just a fun, funky tribute to our favorite time of year!! Would LOVE some forum contributions!!


Garthgoyle said:


> Sounds cool. If you don't mind, what is it called? You came to the right place to ask for submissives *er* submissions, that is for sure


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

murtisha said:


> I don't have anything to submit right now but I sure would like to get a copy of your magazine!


I wasn't sure if it was ok to put a link to purchase the first copy into this thread, but I did put a link in the "Links" thread. Would love to hear some forum thoughts on it. I think it's a lot of fun, and hopefully captures the spirit of the season. I was lucky enough to get a few really good writers, some nifty pics and to interview "Frankenstein and Me" director Robert Tinnell for the first issue.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

*Link to get a copy...*

If this isn't the right place to put this, please feel free to move it! Thanks!

http://www.lulu.com/shop/paul-counelis/hallween-machine-magazine-issue-one/paperback/product-20139018.html


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Uncle Steed said:


> It's called "Halloween Machine". At the moment it's black and white with color covers; just a fun, funky tribute to our favorite time of year!! Would LOVE some forum contributions!!


Thanks for replying. I like that title. I write poetry (generally very dark/macabre) and will definitely submit a couple. First, though, do they have to be strictly Halloween-themed? Also, do contributors get a free copy of the issue in which their works appear?


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

No, not strictly Halloween themed, just genre tinted. Looking for _relatively_ family friendly, but there's wiggle room because it IS genre oriented. I'm definitely going to have a few poems in every issue.

Right now, the best I can do as far as a free copy is a .PDF, because I'm printing these on a print to order basis and because of the print costs, I'm literally not making anything. It's REALLY a labor of love. That said, if it picks up and connects, I am hoping to eventually provide compensation...well, other than prestige. Haha!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

I have ideas that I always wanted to put into a magazine form, so cool that you are putting one together!
Do you just want ideas here, or submissions emailed to you?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Uncle Steed said:


> No, not strictly Halloween themed, just genre tinted. Looking for _relatively_ family friendly, but there's wiggle room because it IS genre oriented. I'm definitely going to have a few poems in every issue.
> 
> Right now, the best I can do as far as a free copy is a .PDF, because I'm printing these on a print to order basis and because of the print costs, I'm literally not making anything. It's REALLY a labor of love. That said, if it picks up and connects, I am hoping to eventually provide compensation...well, other than prestige. Haha!


Sounds good. I'll make sure that they are.

I was only teasing It's nice that you are doing digital copies for contributors, even. I hope that your magazine manages to find an audience and takes off, Uncle Steed.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Sounds good. I'll make sure that they are.
> 
> I was only teasing It's nice that you are doing digital copies for contributors, even. I hope that your magazine manages to find an audience and takes off, Uncle Steed.


Thanks! I'm going to chip away at it and try as hard as I can to keep it going, because it's just so much fun to make!! Especially with fantastic contributions like the poems you sent!!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

theworstwitch said:


> I have ideas that I always wanted to put into a magazine form, so cool that you are putting one together!
> Do you just want ideas here, or submissions emailed to you?


Thanks! I would love it in an e-mail, so much easier to organize. Send those ideas!! We can make something cool and unique, I think. I'm dealing with black and white interior pages right now, but the quality is excellent and the covers are striking full color. The format is evolving.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds cool, can't wait to read it. I'll keep it in mind for submissions as well.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

spiderqueen said:


> Sounds cool, can't wait to read it. I'll keep it in mind for submissions as well.


Please do!! I am really hoping for some hardcore Halloween folks to contribute. The first issue is up:

http://www.lulu.com/shop/paul-counelis/hallween-machine-magazine-issue-one/paperback/product-20139018.html


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Uncle Steed said:


> Thanks! I'm going to chip away at it and try as hard as I can to keep it going, because it's just so much fun to make!! Especially with fantastic contributions like the poems you sent!!


Not a problem. Thank you. *Blushes*



Uncle Steed said:


> The first issue is up:
> 
> http://www.lulu.com/shop/paul-counelis/hallween-machine-magazine-issue-one/paperback/product-20139018.html


Any chance of a free shipping code?


----------

